# Blackboard beer fridge



## scotthbutler (26/10/17)

View attachment 109226


Hi All

I decided to paint the crusty old beer fridge in blackboard paint so I can write what’s on tap. Then I tried getting artistic (not my forte). 

Looks pretty good I think. Cost about $25 for paint and brushes. Tell me what you think or post pics of yours.


----------



## earle (26/10/17)

Sorry, all I can see is that awesome font.

Blackboard looks good too. Are you using a wet chux to clean off the chalk?


----------



## Pnutapper (26/10/17)

earle said:


> Sorry, all I can see is that awesome font.
> 
> Blackboard looks good too. Are you using a wet chux to clean off the chalk?



Wet chux in Coca Cola for really good results IMO. 

Plus one for the Fatboy fount.


----------



## scotthbutler (27/10/17)

earle said:


> Sorry, all I can see is that awesome font.
> 
> Blackboard looks good too. Are you using a wet chux to clean off the chalk?



I did use a wet chic after I used a chalk duster. It left a lot of white behind. 

The font is great, it’s a 4 way Andale font. Well worth the expense.


----------



## scotthbutler (27/10/17)

scotthbutler said:


> I did use a wet chic after I used a chalk duster. It left a lot of white behind.
> 
> The font is great, it’s a 4 way Andale font. Well worth the expense.



Lol *wet chux * although a wet chic would be more fun.


----------



## earle (27/10/17)

You can also get chalkboard pens with liquid chalk. Might be easier to apply and remove.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/10/17)

earle said:


> You can also get chalkboard pens with liquid chalk. Might be easier to apply and remove.


I've tried this on my beer fridge that is painted with blackboard paint, and I don't recommend it. The liquid chalk pens leave a faint permanent mark due to the slightly porous blackboard paint.


----------



## earle (27/10/17)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I've tried this on my beer fridge that is painted with blackboard paint, and I don't recommend it. The liquid chalk pens leave a faint permanent mark due to the slightly porous blackboard paint.


Ah righto. I use them on chalkboard labels which wouldn't be as porous.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/10/17)

I guess they might have a less textured surface than the spray paint I used.


----------



## Chap (27/10/17)

Hurried job on the tap numbers, but the paint came up nice [emoji16]


----------



## captain crumpet (28/10/17)

IMG-20170623-WA0002



__ captain crumpet
__ 24/6/17






I just use normal chalk on mine. Cleans right off with a damp cloth


----------



## scotthbutler (30/10/17)

Chap said:


> Hurried job on the tap numbers, but the paint came up nice [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 109259



Very nice looking setup.


----------

